# LED light bar on boat??



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got a 17ft side console tracker grizzly and im wanting in to install some lighst. The LED light bars really have my attention. Im wanting the light bars for driving visibility at night. But i also love bowfishing. Does anyone know how well these lights penetrate the water if pointed down? And how are they on power? Im thinking about 4 12" bars on the front and maybe 4 in the back. Will I need a generator to power these all night? What do yall think? 

Alex:texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm fixin to find out this week. I had a 30" installed on my new JH but haven't had time to check it out. I'm off all week so I'll know soon....I'll post pics in a day or two.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Brete said:


> I'm fixin to find out this week. I had a 30" installed on my new JH but haven't had time to check it out. I'm off all week so I'll know soon....I'll post pics in a day or two.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick no way one would need more than that.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

The deck glare kills me, I'd rather cut across the bay with just running lights unless you can mount the bar high enough or up front. Love those light bars though, it's like looking into the sun!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Have a 30" bar mounted on the t top of a 21 ft Explorer. It works great as long as there is no fog. Always keep a spotlight as a back up. Plash lights also sells an amber cover that is supposed to really help in fog.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 30" plashlights dr on my ranch hand and absolutely love it. Its amazing that I can use my binoculars at night while varmint hunting. They make a great product for a great price. One of my buddies put a 20" on the front of his pro-drive and it penetrates the water enough to bow fish. They are great for spotting any hazards also.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Put a 40" on my scooter for duck season. No deck glare works like a charm it's like running in the daytime.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want one on the transom of my boat to keep tail gaters off my prop going down the road


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brete said:


> I'm fixin to find out this week. I had a 30" installed on my new JH but haven't had time to check it out. I'm off all week so I'll know soon....I'll post pics in a day or two.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your life sucks.........


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Want couple for my*

Mule where do I start looking ?


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Troutman123 said:


> Mule where do I start looking ?


 http://www.plashlights.com/index.htm


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a 20" plashlight led bar mounted on my burn bar and the visibility is amazing, glare is not an issue the platform of the burn bar blocks all the glare from the deck. With a reasonable amount of caution I feel I could run safely anywhere with it. I run a lot at night and its already saved me from a loose channel marker that was on a "safe" track that I probably wouldn't have seen just using a spot light.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a friend that sells these way cheaper. And they are the Cree's also. We all run them on our Sidexsides.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> Your life sucks.........


Lol....I thought I would post pics tonight but Pam was ready to head in early. We came in before it got good and dark but I can tell this thing is gonna light up the world.....

Guess who put the first fish in our new boat..a 22" redfish......


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

EndTuition said:


> Your life sucks.........


you think so check me out on Dunn and Bradstreet, I am pretty happy


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brete said:


> Lol....I thought I would post pics tonight but Pam was ready to head in early. We came in before it got good and dark but I can tell this thing is gonna light up the world.....
> 
> Guess who put the first fish in our new boat..a 22" redfish......


I'm going to say Pam caught the first keeper, and she probably called the spot too !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> you think so check me out on Dunn and Bradstreet, I am pretty happy


*www.merriam-webster.com*/dictionary/*facetious*http://www.bing.com/search?q=facetious&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC#
Full Definition of *FACETIOUS* 1 : joking or jesting often inappropriately : waggish <just being *facetious* > 2 : meant to be humorous or funny : *not serious* <a ...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I would like to know more about the glare coming off of the burn bar. Anytime I've used a spot light from up there the glare is so bad, that I have to use it intermittently to be able to see at all. Last night, we went to dinner on Lake Conroe and I ran most of the time with the light off-turning it on to avoid hitting the FM 1097 bridge and dodging a few stumps.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

They work great unless there is fog. Not to sure about bow fishing with them, because I have never aimed it towards the water, but I am sure it would work. I bought my 20"r for $60.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> *www.merriam-webster.com*/dictionary/*facetious*
> Full Definition of *FACETIOUS* 1 : joking or jesting often inappropriately : waggish <just being *facetious* > 2 : meant to be humorous or funny : *not serious* <a ...


:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I am going to get one installed soon. You think that the bar is better than the spot light? I stayed out a little late one evening last year and had the worst ride back to the dock in the dark.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You can pick one up on Amazon from about $80-$100. I was not sure I would like mine and did not want to spend to much on something I was not sure of. Just do a search for 20" LED light bar.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> I'm going to say Pam caught the first keeper, and she probably called the spot too !


You would be correct..........except I called the spot. I tell ya it's the guide skillz!.....


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Try Big Country Outdoors/Boatlift Distributors. They seem to have the best prices and a sponsor on this sight.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete... How do you like the light? Looking at the 20" flood for my Jeep. Had to lose the crappy fog lights after the front bumper replacement. They have like 5 different ones.. Which model did you buy?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought a 40" lightbar a couple months ago, they can be very expensive (Rigid) or very cheap (XX brand amazon/ebay). Just keep an eye on the light output and price, you can get a good deal if you're careful.

I bought mine from trail worthy fabs (http://www.trailworthyfab.com/Trail-Worthy-Fab-40-LED-Light-Bar.html). They have near the same light output as Rigid at half the price! I didn't use it on a boat though, but it is IP 67 rated.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Brete... How do you like the light? Looking at the 20" flood for my Jeep. Had to lose the crappy fog lights after the front bumper replacement. They have like 5 different ones.. Which model did you buy?


It's a plashlight 30"....not sure of the exact model, Sport Marine did the install when they rigged my boat. I still haven't gotten to test it on the water. I have a couple of leaking plugs in my boat so I had to pull it outta the water. New plugs should be here today so hopefully I'll try'em out tonight.......then again, there is that draft thang goin on....

Ill post up some pics ASAP.......

Checked their website....looks like it's the DR 30" series....spot/flood....


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Brete said:


> It's a plashlight 30"....not sure of the exact model, Sport Marine did the install when they rigged my boat. I still haven't gotten to test it on the water. I have a couple of leaking plugs in my boat so I had to pull it outta the water. New plugs should be here today so hopefully I'll try'em out tonight.......then again, there is that draft thang goin on....
> 
> Ill post up some pics ASAP.......


Please post pics. Thanks.

And for the record... A Smart guy lets his wife land the first fish on a new boat.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TXXpress said:


> Please post pics. Thanks.
> 
> And for the record... A Smart guy lets his wife land the first fish on a new boat.


Lol......that was the plan all along, not sure why nobody believes my story.....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

sea hunt 202 said:


> you think so check me out on Dunn and Bradstreet, I am pretty happy


I looked up Sea Hunt 202 on Dunn and Broadstreat and couldn't find anything. So, you a playa or what?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I would pm yellowskeeter, Capfab, or Reelwork. They hook you up and install the light bar.

http://www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I have a 20" Phlashlight on a burn bar. It is great for visibility. The only thing I found strange was that when running at night, if I ran up on a bird and it took off right in front of me it would scare the **** out of me. That took a bit of getting used to.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Do yall think the light bar is better than a spotlight for night time navigation?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

It is Dunn and Brad street and the company is Langford Construction. I do not not know what a ''playa'' is. put up your info and lets see what your stats are. If you want we can compare net worth poppadawg. I had no intention of offending you - seems you have a chip on your shoulder. Have a good day/night


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

This!!! http://www.commanderbob.com/art24.html


----------

